# looking for cubers from israel!



## ophir (Jun 11, 2018)

I know there is probably not a lot, but I'm searching anyway...


----------



## asacuber (Jun 12, 2018)

@Rcuber123 but i havent seen him in a while


----------



## Roy88 (Mar 2, 2019)

סוף סוף ישראלי בפורום
Yessss


----------

